# Very underrated dramatic soprano, Suzanna Canales



## Mikhalina (May 23, 2020)

Just discovered this really wonderful singer OMG. Why is she not at the Met?? Honestly wonder why she is not a household name. Here she is performing in a modern opera called The Tyrants

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwvnESTE1AuaxpENkyBCozdOz-tVwHyby


----------

